# Laika Kreos 5012



## BillyR (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi. Currently away in Holland with a good friend of mine who has just bought new a Laika Kreos.  We are on mains electricity and not over doing it but he keeps tripping the campsite fuse.  Any ideas?  It's not the campsite as he was doing it in the last site!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

First turn off the mains as they come into the van, trip switch, and see if the supply still trips. If it does it's the lead of the consumer unit in the van.

If it doesn't trip then turn off and unplug all mains appliances in the van, fridge, battery charger and anything else which runs on mains. If it doesn't trip the supply so far so good. If it does you may have a wiring fault.

Now if the power supply hasn't tripped turn one thing on at a time with a few minutes delay between each. If turning one thing on trips the trip that may be where the fault is, or you may just have overloaded the supply. See paragraph below.

Bear in mind while doing this that camp sites often have supplies of only a few amps and that if you try to use more than the supply can give it will trip the site trip. Ask how many amps the supply gives. It's possible that both sites where this has happened give perhaps only 5 amps. If that is the case then you could easily exceed it if you had your fridge, your battery charger and perhaps a kettle or hair dryer running at the same time.

The worst supply we have come across was just two amps which could just run our fridge and battery charger, anything more and off went the trip, Alan.


----------

